# Real ID is descriminitory



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

Getting ANY ID at all is kind if a task as you have to pull your birth certificate, than run and get your sociol security card. Than trying to prove your residence when you rent or move frequently is god near impossible. Real ID though adds a new level of descrimination. If you dont get it you will be banned from federal buildings, train and plane travel and from leaving the country. This means you cant travel city either. So if I want to take the train to a city 4 hours away that would be illegal. This is basically saying the poor, those who travel for work, or literally anyone who rents is not a citizen. But if you own a house, never visited any other city in your state, and do not have a job in something like military or construction than you legally a citizen. There is a very real potentiol of world war 3 right now and the goverment thought it was a good time to remove everyones citizenship. This isnt ancient rome!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

It took me fore Because there was a filing error with my marriage license.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

Queen of Cups said:


> It took me fore Because there was a filing error with my marriage license.


I literally gave them 3 paystubs, my birth certificate, my SScard, my current updated ID card and they said "This doesnt prove you are a us resident". Like wtf?


----------

